# Rat Safe Fabrics?



## SgtPigeon (Apr 3, 2007)

I went out the other day and bought a WHOLE buncha fabric, Iâ€™m thinking anything with a close knit is okay so they don't get tiny nails caught but as usual, I am second guessing myself. Is this correct?

Anyway some of them seem a bit harder then others and I was wondering if it's okay to stuff hammocks with foam then line them with a tough fabric less likely to be killed by ratty teeth, such as denim. Then line the insides with polar fleece or something soft to make it really comfy. What fabric do you use for your homemade goodies? Also will lining things with hard fabrics deter them from being used as ratty chew toys?


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

close knit may still get snagged by nails, i know my clothing has taken a beating from nails. denim, sweatshirt material and fleece are my favorites for accessories. for the denim and sweatshirt material i like to make sure it's all cotton, synthetic traps odor after awhile in my opinion but thats when putting my nose right up against the fabric after washing, i can still smell a faint trace of pee.

my rats really don't chew on fabric unless they decide their hammock would be used best as nesting material. i don't sew my hammocks, i just cut a decent sized square of sweatshirt material and cut a hole in each corner. it's worked fine so far and none have ripped while holding 3 chubby rats at once.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Fleece is the best, as when it is bitten it doesn't leave little threads dangling everywhere to catch toes. I think the others are fine, but won't last near as long as anything made out of fleece. Make sure to patch it up if you start seeing holes chewed and throw it out if you see it has become too threadbare and it will be fine!


----------



## SgtPigeon (Apr 3, 2007)

Hmm, thanks for the replys.
Looks like I'll be making another trip anyway.
I think I got all polyester, i'm not sure though as i am not very fabric inclined and the lables were weird to read.

Would it be fine if I just lined the parts the rats would be on with fleece?


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

JoAnn's has a huge sale on fleece right now. Check it out.


----------

